# macmini G4 vs macmini Intel coreduo



## centwatts (6 Octobre 2007)

J'ai en ma possession deux macmini.

Le premier est un G4 avec 1 gig de RAM et un disque dur de 60 gigs tournant à 7200 (Hitachi). Le processeur est le 1.67 GHz

L'autre est un macmini Intel coreduo avec 1 gig de RAM et un disque dur de 80 gigs tournant à 5400 tours. Le processeur est le coreduo à 1.83 GHz

Voici le problème : Le macmini Intel est plus lent que le G4 pour une même configuration système. La configuration matériel est la même sauf pour le disque dur du G4 qui tourne à 7200.

Est-ce que cette simple différence matérielle peut expliquer que le G4 soit plus rapide?

Les processeurs corduo d'Intel sont-ils plus lents que le G4?

Comment accélérer mon macmini Intel?

Si j'utilise un disque dur externe pour démarrer mon macmini Intel, quel est le meilleur choix, USB 2 ou FIREWIRE 400?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## flor (6 Octobre 2007)

dans quel domaine il est plus lent ?


----------



## Mafsou (6 Octobre 2007)

Clairement, le Mini Intel doit être plus performant. Pour avoir eu les deux, il y a une grosse différence. 

Le disque dur en 7200 apporte un gain certain de réactivité, mais il ne transfigure pas la machine non plus.

Essaye d'installer un système sur un disque externe oui. Pour la connectique, FW400, sans aucune hésitation possible!


----------



## Invité (6 Octobre 2007)

Mon Mini 1,25 boote sur un DD externe FireWire à 7200t/m et 8Mo de cache.
Ce changement là a été bien plus flagrant que le passage à 1Go de Ram.


----------



## targui (9 Octobre 2007)

Hi!
Comment faire pour que le mac mini démarre avec le DD externe??
(Ioméga 500Go)


----------



## Calor45 (9 Octobre 2007)

Ahhh C'est le fil que j'attendais depuis longtemps.
J'ai un mini G4, ça fait quelques mois que je me tate pour passer en intel et c'est pas la premiere fois que j'entends qu'un intel "semble" pas aussi rapide qu'un mini G4 gonflé.
En terme de nuisance sonore, lequel des 2 est le plus discret ?

++


----------



## Invité (9 Octobre 2007)

targui a dit:


> Hi!
> Comment faire pour que le mac mini démarre avec le DD externe??
> (Ioméga 500Go)



Si c'est un G4, il faut que ce soit un DD FireWire (et qu'il soit allumé aussi, et qu'il ait un système installé dessus  )
Ensuite préférences système-->démarrage et choisir le DDE

Si c'est un Intel, même topo sauf qu'il peut booter aussi en Usb.


----------



## Mafsou (9 Octobre 2007)

Calor45 a dit:


> Ahhh C'est le fil que j'attendais depuis longtemps.
> J'ai un mini G4, ça fait quelques mois que je me tate pour passer en intel et c'est pas la premiere fois que j'entends qu'un intel "semble" pas aussi rapide qu'un mini G4 gonflé.
> En terme de nuisance sonore, lequel des 2 est le plus discret ?
> 
> ++



Pour avoir eu les deux (et j'ai toujours l'Intel), aucune différence niveau nuisance entre les deux! Tous les deux aussi discrets...


----------



## Calor45 (9 Octobre 2007)

Merci, ça rassure.


----------



## disfortune (9 Octobre 2007)

centwatts a dit:


> J'ai en ma possession deux macmini.
> 
> Le premier est un G4 avec 1 gig de RAM et un disque dur de 60 gigs tournant à 7200 (Hitachi). Le processeur est le 1.67 GHz
> 
> ...




Les applis que tu utilises sur le modèle intel sont elles bien en Universal? Ca pourrait justifier une certaine lenteur.....


----------



## JPTK (9 Octobre 2007)

Calor45 a dit:


> Ahhh C'est le fil que j'attendais depuis longtemps.
> J'ai un mini G4, ça fait quelques mois que je me tate pour passer en intel et c'est pas la premiere fois que j'entends qu'un intel "semble" pas aussi rapide qu'un mini G4 gonflé.
> En terme de nuisance sonore, lequel des 2 est le plus discret ?
> 
> ++




Nan mais c'est une vaste blague, si on compare sérieusement genre avec des applications UB sur le mac intel, il dévore le mac mini G4, et j'en utilise assez souvent pour le savoir, mon mini intel est une bête de course à côté du mini G4, suffit simplement d'encoder un divx pour s'en convaincre, avec Dvision par exemple, surtout que ce dernier permet de gérer les 2 processeurs du coreduo et là ça va quoi, là ou le G4 va mettre 3 heures, le mac mini intel mettra 45 minutes (me souvient plus j'avais pas pris de note mais c'est approximativement ça).


----------

